# VK61A MechaQuartz “Hybrid” movement



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

What??

Could someone please explain the purpose.

A lovely looking watch just came up on my Instagram feed. It had the above movement. I don't quite get it. It is a nice looking watch though. It's by a brand I've never heard of - Undone.

Ps sorry for not being on here lately.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You get quartz accuracy, but with the mechanical touchy-feely sensation of the pushers (because they're mechanical) and a smooth-sweeping seconds hand for the chronograph function. Undone watches look quite good. I was considering one of their "Urban" models but the lug-to-lug length is too long for my puny wrist. There are quite a few brands out there now who have these online-customization apps. 121time is an example I've used before.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Wookie_66

Is this what we're talking about ?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

That's a Mechaquartz. Nice movements.

Straton use Mechaquartz movements in their gorgeous Curve Chrono...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Wookie_66 said:


> Ps sorry for not being on here lately.


 Apology accepted. I wasn't on here for about seven years. :laugh:


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I Have been looking at those "Undone" watches recently, ...really like the look of some, and the website lets you slightly customise your watch if you wish,....just can't bring myself to purchase one yet I'm not quite sure why yet, at around £200 something else takes my mind off them for a bit, but I keep looking back ...am on the fence shall I shant I......I think if I see one elsewhere for slightly less monies I'd be on it like a bonnet..


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Like cars everybody is jumping on the bandwagon

https://frederiqueconstant.com/news/frederique-constant-launched-the-hybrid-manufacture-in-new-york-with-mark-ruffalo/


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Autodromo. Nezumi. Vratislavia. Straton.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Perhaps a dim question (feel free to say so!) . . . . .

But isn't the much vaunted GS "Spring Drive" a "mechaquartz" (i.e. a mechanically powered quartz movement)?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Not really. It's an electronically regulated mechanical movement.

Instead of a mechanical escape wheel, escape fork and balance wheel, it uses an electromagnetic rotary regulator controlled by an IC. It uses that regulator as a rotary brake as opposed to an impact brake (which is what an escape fork is).

It is still however a mechanical watch with typical power reserves as such.

It still requires winding or winding by movement in the same way as an automatic, and it has no power cell.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

A Mechaquartz movement is a quartz movement with a mechanical feel on the chrono movement. It still ticks on normal time and requires a battery.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

I also got sucked in by the heavy Facebook advertising of the rather nice looking Undone watches and came across this article about the movement:

http://wornandwound.com/chronography-8-meca-quartz-really-poor-relation/


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> @Wookie_66
> 
> Is this what we're talking about ?


 yes, that would do it



Filterlab said:


> That's a Mechaquartz. Nice movements.
> 
> Straton use Mechaquartz movements in their gorgeous Curve Chrono...


 that's what i'm talking about


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

.......or you could always go "vintage" with the infamous Luch 3055 from 1972, like this one. OK, maybe not.


----------

